# Teufelsmühle



## H33 (1. Juni 2008)

Mal eine Frage an die Auskenner des Nordschwarzwaldes, 

sind die in der Topokarte gestrichelten Wege von der Teufelsmühle (Zick-Zack Weg Richtung Loffenau bzw. über großes Loch) einigermaßen fahrbar. 

Als Vergleich würde ich Abfahrt von der Badener Höhe heranziehen. 

Danke und Grüße 

H 33

PS: Dass die Wege maximal halblegal sein werden ist mir klar!!!


----------



## wookie (1. Juni 2008)

ja, sind sie. es handelt sich hierbei um ein teil vom trail namens "Besame Mucho".

hier im forum gibts ein paar threats dazu:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=159682&goto=newpost

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=277234&goto=newpost

such mal in den bildern nach besame mucho. du wirst da einiges finden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. Juni 2008)

Der Westweg von der Badener Höhe runter ist im Vergleich zum BM flowiger. Der BM ist verblockter und hat wesentlich mehr DH-Trail-Anteil und auch anspruchsvollere Kehren.

Würde ihn nach der ST-Skala overall gesehen eine Stufe schwieriger einstufen wie den Trail von der Badener Höhe runter.


----------

